# Where to shoot wildlife near Boca Raton



## Jaysheldon (Feb 18, 2018)

Hi
I'll be spending a week in Boca Raton in mid-March. Looking for interesting areas to shoot wildlife. (or areas to shoot interesting wildlife) Any recommendation? I'll likely have with me a 60D and a 70-200 F4.


----------

